# Dementia timebomb hoax?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Not in the sense that there isn't a massive problem further on down the road as more and more of us live longer and therefore more and more of us suffer from dementia, but the emphasis of this campaign launched today is the need to get a diagnosis and then.............what?

Phil

P.S. There's a lot more I could say but I'm really interested in other people's reaction.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

O.K. so when all these people and their families rush to their G.P.s and eventually get their diagnosis, what's available to them?

This maybe:

Aricept


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Asprin! Lowest dosage..... that is what was given to Mother-in-Law about six years ago. Checked up and this was right.
Perhaps it slows things down a bit but is no cure.
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have taken low dose asprin for three years. It hasn`t stopped me forgetting . Short term memory that is.


Mum in law has been diagnosed Alzheimers type dementia. Taking pills which have slowed the condition down. She has been suffering since chemotherapy five years ago.

She is regularly assesed and is capable of looking after herself to a certain degree.
Another benefit with the diagnosis is a benefit of around £36 on top af her pension and she is now council tax excempt. A saving od £35 per week.

Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been listening to an item about this on the radio and I'd been wondering too about what earlier diagnosis was supposed to achieve, as not a great deal was said about treatment. What was mentioned though was the ability of the family to be aware of the nature of the problem so that they could take effective action, whether this was emotional or practical support or sorting out power of attorney.

When we realised my Dad wasn't coping and dementia (vascular) was eventually diagnosed we persuaded him, without much difficulty, to move from London to Yorkshire where I live. Initially he lived with us until we found supportive accommodation nearby. I wish we'd realised the nature of his problems earlier as I feel the transition could have been smoother for him.

He was a very sociable person who had been a local councillor and knew lots of people in his neighbourhood. Whilst he could get about independently or even stand at the garden gate and chat to people as they went by we all assumed he was better off living at home. By the time though he did make the move to supportive accommodation, which we hoped could meet some of his social needs, he was too anxious and forgetful to find his way to the communal areas, or begin to build new friendships.

If we'd had an earlier diagnosis and understood the prognosis we'd have persuaded him to make the move earlier, and I don't think he would have resisted. I think his last few years could have been less stressful, for him and for us.


Chris


----------

